# An early attempt



## Kenneth Walker (Jun 2, 2016)

A really old church near my home 12th century at least...built on the site of a Roman temple. Not anti HDR, but often it all looks a bit false. Trying to keep it as natural as possible. I've not really done much HDR work, so I welcome any pointers.


----------



## 407370 (Jun 2, 2016)

It is OK. The pic is a wee bit tilted and needs to be straight.
The HDR bit is always going to be tough due to the blown out windows but that cannot be helped on the day. To get the detail out of this pic would be a reshoot on a dull day.


----------



## john.margetts (Jun 2, 2016)

I often use the built-in HDR in my Canon 650d when photographing mediaeval churches. The outcome doesn't look HDR. The exposure here is fine particularly given the range of light levels you get in old churches.

The trouble with straightening the picture is finding something in the frame that is actually horizontal or vertical - frequently there is nothing!

Which church is it?


----------



## Kenneth Walker (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks guys...yes, really an issue, one of the reasons why I was trying for HDR...it was gloomy in there but with the light blasting in through the big window. The Mk one eyeball can make sense of it but a camera has issues! I'll go back there and try and get a better angle.....a straight on  shot towards the altar would have been obvious/boring IMO (and there was an unfortunate brightly coloured notice board for kids to the right, I was trying to avoid) John, 'tis the church of St Mary the Virgin, Silchester, just over the border from me in Hampshire (diocese of Winchester)


----------

